# Kayak Recommendations



## swoodz (May 8, 2013)

IM looking for some recommendations for a yak that would mainly be used on open water lakes like Mosquito-Ladue and possibly some fairly close to shore Perching on Erie in the fall. I want to be able to comfortably fish standing up as well as sitting. I might want to set it up with a trolling motor to go after some Walleye on Mosquito or even the fall night bite out of Cleveland. IM 5'9" and about 200lbs. 

My budget is up to about $1500 but I would prefer to keep it closer to $1000
IM not to concerned with the weight since I would be transporting it with a pickup truck that has a bed extender that goes into the hitch so I don't need to lift it very high. I was looking at the new Jackson Big Rig that's coming out but at 37" wide I think it would be real slow on the open water. 

Thanks


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I'd check out the pedal drives. With your budget you can look at the native mariner propel drive. I know a few guys that have them. I myself have the hobie pro angler, but these native guys are able to keep up with me out there. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

They may be priced closer to two grand but pedaling a kayak on open water is a lot more enjoyable than paddling. In my opinion. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Check out the Jackson cuda 14. It's made for big water, has a ton of useful features and is in your price range.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I always drop out when it gets to trolling motors and peddle power.

If those were my criteria, I'd consider a SportsPal square back canoe or something along those lines.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Why is that bubba? Honest question

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

View attachment 86584
here is my mariner on Erie 2 miles out and very stable and easy to stand up in.
If your really looking buy soon because the price is going up $200


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Bubbagon said:


> I always drop out when it gets to trolling motors and peddle power.
> 
> If those were my criteria, I'd consider a SportsPal square back canoe or something along those lines.


Seems like having a trolling motor defeats the purpose of having a kayak in the first place, doesn't it.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

kayakcle216 said:


> Why is that bubba? Honest question


Old school. Kayaks are to be paddled.
But also because I don't know squat about big open water kayak fishing. 

I will say I fished a reservoir earlier this year in a stiff wind. One of the dudes was in a peddle powered Hobie. And he DID have a much easier time fishing than the rest of us.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I gotcha. I have to admit I don't know how you river guys do it. It looks a lot tougher than lake yakking. Its honestly a big advantage to pedal. Legs are stronger plus fishing time increases when your hands are free. Thanks for the reply 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Not necessarily, now these guys putting gas motors on them....that's kinda ridiculous

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

kayakcle216 said:


> I gotcha. I have to admit I don't know how you river guys do it. It looks a lot tougher than lake yakking.


Nah, we're lazy. That river is going to push you from A to Z no matter what. On a perfect day it can be more steering that paddling. 
But seriously, as much as we scrape and hit bottom, I've just never considered a yak with peddles, trolling motor... basically anything that sticks down lower than the hull.
If I was a lake guy, chances are pretty good I'd soften my stance and get on board with a peddle kayak.


----------



## swoodz (May 8, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I like the idea of having your hands free in a pedal type kayak but I don't know if I care for how high the drive setup is on the Native Mariner. Having to move my legs that high and in a circular motion may cause clearance issues with the little bit of beer belly I have  The Hobie's drive may be better suited for my stocky frame and short legs but looking at the pics it doesn't look like you can stand in it. So far from what I have looked at the Cuda 14 looks pretty good. When you move the seat back it gives you allot of room to stand and move about. I saw the video that Ezbite put up a while back of him trolling for walleye at Mosquito which I thought was pretty cool and the extra power would be nice in a headwind.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

You can stand in the hobie pro angler. Matter of fact the hobie is probably the best yak to stand up in. It just cost a lot more than the others. If your located near cleveland and we can find a descent day I'd let you take it for a test spin. I'm only 5'7 myself, pedals are adjustable. Let me know man...don't count us pedal yakkers out just yet! Lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## swoodz (May 8, 2013)

kayakcle216 Thanks for the PM. The system won't let me reply via Pm since I only have 3 posts... Thanks for the advice and the offer. With so many choices its going to take a bit to digest it all. Hopefully when I get my act together I can join up with some of you guys and do some perching on the lake next year.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Perching? Have you ever caught a lake erie smallmouth?! From a kayak? Its like watching a unicorn eat a plate of bacon...simply awesome. Either way keep in touch man 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## swoodz (May 8, 2013)

I was just looking at some vids of the Pro Angler and that thing is sweet a hell but at 3k that's like double my budget. IM probably better of not taking one for a spin cause it will be like testing a Rolls and having to settle on a Chevy.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

It is expensive, but mainly so you can see how a pedal yak on big water can be an advantage for you. I have friends that have paddle yaks, I end up towing them, one time I towed two of them at once. Another time out on ladue, my dad and younger brother rented a boat, we were out by the damn. Wind picked up and their motor wasn't helping at all, I towed them in there rented john boat all the way back. Check out every yak you can and if you can get a test ride before buying take advantage. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

Hey kayakcle do you have the turbo fins? The pro angler must use a stronger drive system or something, my Outback couldn't tow boats. Maybe my legs are just weak sauce. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes I do have the turbo fins. They come standard on the pa. Maybe I'm just a beast lol 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks Guys,,, I hope you can keep this going.
I recently came back from Canada and spent many hrs in a square-back SportsPal. (picture this,,, 6'2"+ 300# & GEAR! ) I WISH I could'a spun around to cast. NO WAY could I paddle, so I used the ore locks and rowed,,, that worked ok till it got real windy. I built a seat that was up above the gunnels.
My family & I go to the NC OBX every year, and my kids have 3 white water river paddle yaks and NO FISHING YAKS. A real bummer when you see all of those OBX INLET WATER-WAYS.
I was thinking of buying 'em a real nice x-mas gift???  Something that will go through some surf, and still be able to drop an anchor & shore cast,,,
and still be stable enough to stand up on and or handle something BIGGER than a smallmouth!.
ANYWAY,
*I was on Youtube for most of yesterday morning,,, looking at all the yak vids, and all of the different set-ups.* I love the drop-down stabilizers that were added to some of the pedal yaks. And that drop-down trolling motor$$$$$$!

WITH YOUR HELP,,, MAYBE I COULD MAKE UP MY MIND?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

kayakcle216 said:


> It is expensive, but mainly so you can see how a pedal yak on big water can be an advantage for you. I have friends that have paddle yaks, I end up towing them, one time I towed two of them at once. Another time out on ladue, my dad and younger brother rented a boat, we were out by the damn. Wind picked up and their motor wasn't helping at all, I towed them in there rented john boat all the way back. Check out every yak you can and if you can get a test ride before buying take advantage.
> 
> 
> I tried to BLOW UP the pic of your Yak,,, it didn't work.
> ...


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Sure can


























Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Stabilizers are cool but not necessary. The stability is unreal 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

kayakcle216 said:


> Stabilizers are cool but not necessary. The stability is unreal
> 
> THANK You. More questions please?
> Turning radius? No need for a swivel seat?
> ...


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

LOL,,, Now here's what I need,,,
I'd still add a way higher seat, a MinnKota Terrova 90, and maybe a steering wheel? 

Maybe I'll just stick to my 16' deep V.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Those are worth the money and layed out . Very tough also.
As for his trailer those are 3in drain pipes on there . I did the same to mine but used 4 in. Do to my haul design and works great. We used jet ski trailers and modified them abit


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Turning radius isn't bad...your not spinning on a dime. Swivel seat would be cool but you have a really good range of motion. The draft of the fins...you can push one pedal forward and the fins fold up against the bottom of the kayak. I put my depth alarm at 2ft to be safe...that's with the fins hanging down. One other thing with the pa...the seat is out of this world comfortable. The bunks those are made out of pvc. 3" x 10'







I would like to put a torqueedo motor on the kayak...I love the setup they have for the pa but I can't justify the additional 2k for it lol I'm trying but I can't lol
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Kayakclev, that IS a badass yak! Flat water fishing mach-ine!!
Does that come standard with AC and leather seats?


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks! And I wish! Lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I'd certainly let you pull me around while I fished! 

So when is the best time of year for a lotic guy to come up to the Big Pond and stick some smallmouth?


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Spring time will be insane! Come on up ill tow you out there! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Friggin DEAL!!!!
Oh, and you don't need to tow me out, maybe as much as tow me back IN!


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Whatever I got to do! Lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

Open water fishing...I absolutely love my Jackson Cuda 14. Can cover water quickly, stable and nice angling features. Also well within budget and you can add a pretty sweet fish finder and still be within budget.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Motor guide makes them for the Mariner for an extra $600 and it's a 43lb thrust


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Bassyaks.com has them for $499 30lb kit

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

I'll put my 2 cents in for Nucanoe which was my choice last spring.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

BassYakker would need a 5hp to haul all his gear around. !!!!!! Wonder if I could make one myself


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Always jabbin at bassyakker lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jlieder (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey DoBoy,

Standing up in the Sportspal is easy, BUT you shouldn't really try it from the rear seat. You need to get yourself into the middle of the boat. Feet shoulder width apart. It rockl a little, but you can stand and cast all day like this in a Sportspal....Now, effective paddling into the wind...Still working on that one!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

jlieder said:


> Hey DoBoy,
> Standing up in the Sportspal is easy, BUT you shouldn't really try it from the rear seat. You need to get yourself into the middle of the boat. Feet shoulder width apart. It rockl a little, but you can stand and cast all day like this in a Sportspal....Now, effective paddling into the wind...Still working on that one!


Ya,,, that's why I used the ore locks. Rowing was very easy with good control, 'sept for the locks being too low when I was sitting up on the sides.

I looked everywhere for my Canada pics,,, I KNOW there's one with me standing & or rowing that SportsPal. LYAO!
The elevated seat that I built was just behind the cross-bar, so I was actually standing in the middle,,, I did it,,, but I still didn't like it!  NO WAY, was I going to try casting!
LOL, Looked Like a Rhino sitting on a BB! 

I seen some dandy-looking out-riggers/ stabilizers on youtube. They were made with 24" boat fenders as floats, and they folded up & down real nice & easy. 
I WILL make a set and try 'em out.
(A friend showed me how & where to catch 40-50 huge shrimp out'a just one hole at low tide,,, & you gotta have a Yak or canoe to get there,,,, 
I GOTTA FIND A WAY TO GET MY BIG BUTT OUT THERE! OBX  )


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Check out a moken 14 

I have the 12.5 and I am always in the lake. My tarpon I had couldn't compete with it and I had quite a few MFing asshats tried to swamp me because failed to yield or have no respects for nothing.


----------

